# Beco gemini or baby k'tan?



## mrs.t (May 10, 2010)

I am trying to find a carrier that will allow me to wear my 18 lb DS in a variety of positions (front facing, facing in, back carry, hip) but will also be comfortable on my already crappy back and shoulder AND something I can nurse in. I am pretty sure I want the beco gemini, but someone suggested the baby k'tan and it looks really cool. I am trying to stop myself from buying both! Any input? Is the beco a pain to nurse in?


----------



## marib (Dec 3, 2010)

Out of the two, definitely go with the Beco! I loved my K'tan, but since it is stretchy it is really only good in the early months. You should be able to breastfeed in it just fine and it should offer good support for your back and shoulders. Though if you are not opposed to wrapping, a nice woven wrap would allow you to personalize exactly where the weight is distributed.


----------



## mrs.t (May 10, 2010)

Thanks! I think I'm going with the beco, wish me luck!


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

I would go for the Gemini, I have one and really love it! My DD is 23 pounds and I still wear her in the front with no problem, I barely feel her weight and I have had back problems in the past.

I think the K'tan is too stretchy for comfortable wearing after the baby is bigger, it seems more like a Moby kind of material.


----------



## dmv4jesus (Dec 3, 2010)

I don't know anything about the beco carrier, but I was so excited about the K'tan when I first bought it and have been pretty disappointed. I bought it when my son was about a year old. I have used a kangaroo karrier single sided sling and that has been my mainstay but wanted something more stable. Anyway, i didnt like that there were two pieces to the sling to try to keep track of. I've since lost the sash that goes around becuase with two kids, I am semi scatterbrained. I didn't like that it was as strechy as it is, because my son only was secure in it riding in front facing forward. I couldn't carry him any other way because it was not tight enough. They advertise so many different positions available but that didn't work out for us. So I have since gone back to my kangaroo karrier which I am grateful for and now that he is 17 months he sits pretty still in it for me anyway.


----------



## dmv4jesus (Dec 3, 2010)

You know, I just googled the beco gemin it looks cool. It looks like an ergo or a catbird pikkolo carrier. My sister has the catbird and loves it and the ergo of course is loved by most people who I know who have them. good luck.


----------

